# [SOLVED] Cant figure this one out,,,please help



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Got this Gateway NV5207u laptop running Windows 7. 

This is whats going on, in order.

1)Laptop would hang/freeze when starting windows. It will hang at the glowing Windows logo screen where it says, "starting windows". The logo would just keep glowing and glowing and Windows would never start.

2)I tried booting into safe mode and it will start loading and it would hang as well on the windows\system32\drivers\atipcie.sys line. So I would have to shut it down holding the power button.

3)Then I would restart it and try booting into safe mode again, and the same thing would happen, but this time on the disk.sys line. 

4)So again I would shut it down and restart it. This time selecting last known good configuration. And it would load up to the same screen as mentioned in step #1 above. But this time it will go past that screen and then the CHKDSK utility would come up and then the system would hang again on step 3 of 3 of CHKDSK.

5)shut it down again, and rebooted, this time getting a BSOD STOP:0x0000007B.

6)As a last resort, I tried pressing ALT + F10 and going into the Gateway Recovery to restore the laptop. It would go through the whole process and then when finished it would say to click on "finish" and that the system would restart. When restarting, Windows would once again hang as mentioned in step #1 above. 

Rite now I don't know what else to try, I'm hopeless. I don't have the Windows 7 disc to try and reinstall windows that way. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

Hi try the info here http://cybernetnews.com/windows-7-recovery-disc/ burn to a disc use imgburn for that and try a repair


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*



joeten said:


> Hi try the info here http://cybernetnews.com/windows-7-recovery-disc/ burn to a disc use imgburn for that and try a repair


Thanks for the reply, but I don't know if you're aware that the link takes me to a web page that when I tried to download the file (recovery disc ISO file), my McAfee program blocked it because its some kind of malicious file. 

Have you downloaded this before?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

Hi I have used this many times for vista also I believe the issue is a script from one of the ads causing a false positive,it cause me to have to disable running the script from running in ie,but please if your not comfortable then do not use it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

I would run a memory diagnostic from a dos bootable disk and if that came back with no errors I would run a full diagnostic scan on the HDD using the drive manufacturer dos/self booting utility.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

A good idea


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

I checked both, the ram and the HD and they're both ok.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

Hi ok this is a little info on your code 
Bug Check 0x7B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE
The INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE bug check has a value of 0x0000007B. This bug check indicates that the Microsoft Windows operating system has lost access to the system partition during startup.

again all I can offer is the advice from earlier


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant figure this one out,,,please help*

This is going to sound really weird, but after checking the RAM and HD, I rebooted the laptop and again it hung at the starting windows screen. Well, at least I thought it did. All of a sudden the Gateway recovery console started up and I was able to restore the laptop back to factory settings.

So as of rite now the laptop is workin great and no problems so far.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that is good news, please make yourself some recovery discs the software will be in all programs so that you have another option for repair or recovery


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

joeten said:


> Hi that is good news, please make yourself some recovery discs the software will be in all programs so that you have another option for repair or recovery


Thanks for the advice, this will be my next step


----------

